# audison lrx 2.9?



## ALL OR NOTHING (Mar 9, 2008)

alright, since genesis doesn't make a high powered sub amp i'm taking a good look at audison. i got a quick question that i hope will help me make a choice very soon. o.k...... is there a huge sound difference between the lxr and vrx series? i'm not looking for the highest sound quality amp. i listen to mostly metal, every now and then some industrial, and of course... tom waits. just want a clean, colorless, powerful amp. i like to match all my amps... these amps look sweet!!!

lrx 1.2










Audison is proud to introduce the LRx ABD Class models, overcoming the huge challenges associated with car audio: the LRx 1.2k 3200W (RMS) mono amplifier is available for the most demanding of competition grade subwoofer sections. A special feature enables "strapping" of two LRx 1.2k together to achieve a staggering 6kW (RMS) required by the most dedicated SPL competitors.

lrx 2.9










LRx 2.4 and LRx 2.9 are stereo amplifiers also designed to work in mono and trimode configurations. Their power supply section and final stages insure very high output current, with power up to 900 W (RMS). Like in all LRx models, you can use the VCRA volume remote control to adjust subwoofer output level. There are endless possibilities, for every type of installation. Tonal accuracy is the best with clear, detailed high frequency and solid, dynamic bass for ultimate performance.


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Mar 9, 2008)

my buddy(that works for a very reputible shop here in atlanta) said that the lrx series isn't worth the money.... had a sound very similar to the alpine pdx's. mentioned that the vrx sounded ten times better...

decisions decisions.... i kinda had my mind set on this series because of the high powered sub amp in this class


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

ALL OR NOTHING said:


> my buddy(that works for a very reputible shop here in atlanta) said that the lrx series isn't worth the money.... had a sound very similar to the alpine pdx's. mentioned that the vrx sounded ten times better...
> 
> decisions decisions.... i kinda had my mind set on this series because of the high powered sub amp in this class


The LRx 1.2 is a Class D Amplifier; your buddy my have been comparing this Amp to the PDX.

The LRx 2.4 and LRx 2.9 are Class AB and they sound much better (IMO) than the PDX.

I was running a PDX and now have the LRx 2.4.

The LRx 1.1k is a Class AB Sub Amp. 


The new LRx line has improved SQ, but still not equal to the VRx series.


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

ALL OR NOTHING said:


> my buddy(that works for a very reputible shop here in atlanta) said that the lrx series isn't worth the money.... had a sound very similar to the alpine pdx's. mentioned that the vrx sounded ten times better...
> 
> decisions decisions.... i kinda had my mind set on this series because of the high powered sub amp in this class


I never liked the lrx. Sounded so dry and lifeless. Why not just use a different amp for sub?


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Mar 9, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> The LRx 1.2 is a Class D Amplifier; your buddy my have been comparing this Amp to the PDX.
> 
> The LRx 2.4 and LRx 2.9 are Class AB and they sound much better (IMO) than the PDX.
> 
> ...



cool... since i listen to nothing but heavy distorted death and black metal, do you think i would notice a huge difference between the lrx and the vrx?


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Mar 9, 2008)

invecs said:


> I never liked the lrx. Sounded so dry and lifeless. Why not just use a different amp for sub?



well... i like to match up all my amps. might wanna compete one day, really just to show off the system. these amps look sexy as hell.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

ALL OR NOTHING said:


> cool... since i listen to nothing but heavy distorted death and black metal, do you think i would notice a huge difference between the lrx and the vrx?


http://www.audison.eu/index_main.php?Section=VRX1500

The above talks about bridging two of these.

The *cost*, size and power consumption of the VRx is why I went with the LRx. I'm thinking about replacing my current Sub Amp and going with the LRx 1.1k.

I like the sound of the new LRx series I can only compare it to the JL Audio 300/2v2 and the PDX 4.150, however, the SQ stomps on my previous Amps.


I don't think you will notice a huge difference between the LRx and the VRx.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Been a big Audison fan for a lot of years. If you want to stay with A/B, then the 2.4 or 2.9 seem like the way to go. If your budget allows and you just plain wanna do it, then go for the VRx's. I don't think you're going to notice a huge difference, though... or maybe even much of one, really. I wouldn't sweat it.

Old school industrial fan right here... back in the day. So far back in the day, actually, that the "old school" was "new school".


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

been using audison's amps since the 2.250 days...

recently popped in a 5.1K and the thing is an animal...sounds really good, still as transparent as my previous audisons.

i don't know much about the vrx series, i never heard them in person. but if you're after the ultimate SQ, then i'd think you want The Amplifier (Thesis).

for an ABD class amp, the 5.1K is really good for me, it's compact and i don't get that pop noise from the sub that I used to from my LRx 1.400 when i turn the key.


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Mar 9, 2008)

kevin k. said:


> Been a big Audison fan for a lot of years. If you want to stay with A/B, then the 2.4 or 2.9 seem like the way to go. If your budget allows and you just plain wanna do it, then go for the VRx's. I don't think you're going to notice a huge difference, though... or maybe even much of one, really. I wouldn't sweat it.
> 
> Old school industrial fan right here... back in the day. So far back in the day, actually, that the "old school" was "new school".


 yeah, i dig some skinny puppy and old nin


----------



## Silver Supra (Feb 15, 2008)

I've compared the VRx/LRx and yes there is a big difference. If you're only using it for sub-duty... you probably won't notice too much but anything from 80Hz and up - yea you'd notice (assuming you have a good source/speakers/etc).


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Mar 9, 2008)

Silver Supra said:


> I've compared the VRx/LRx and yes there is a big difference. If you're only using it for sub-duty... you probably won't notice too much but anything from 80Hz and up - yea you'd notice (assuming you have a good source/speakers/etc).



the lrx 2.9 will be used for the mids....


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

good point that which speakers are used is important.

sound quality comes from the speaker is a similar analogy to what stops your car (the tire, not the brakes).....although the HU and amp are important players in the system, it's the speaker that needs to put out....


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

ALL OR NOTHING said:


> yeah, i dig some skinny puppy and old nin


Yep, Skinny Puppy, Revolting Cocks, Ministry, Front 242, KMFDM... all that stuff. Saw Einsturzende Neubauten, the grand-daddy of Industrial, in L.A. back in the early eighties... great show!


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Mar 9, 2008)

kevin k. said:


> Yep, Skinny Puppy, Revolting Cocks, Ministry, Front 242, KMFDM... all that stuff. Saw Einsturzende Neubauten, the grand-daddy of Industrial, in L.A. back in the early eighties... great show!


bahaus?


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Mar 9, 2008)

i think were gonna go with these amps... also probably gonna wait on those new id 8" mids. don't know if i can wait till mid summer =(


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Have you tried looking at Steg?

http://www.audio-system.de/steg/


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

ALL OR NOTHING said:


> bahaus?


"Bela Lugosi's Dead"...  

When I think of Bauhaus, I think of Sisters of Mercy and Fields of the Nephilim... great stuff. More gothic...

Now that you've got me started, some more Industrial... Joined At The Head, Hilt, A Split Second, Nitzer Ebb, 1000 **** DJ's, Gruesome Twosome... must... stop... now...

Used to go to a lot of clubs that played all this stuff... good memories.


----------



## SPEEDBUILT (Jan 21, 2008)

What makes you think that Genesis doesn't make a high powered sub amp?
A DMX bridged is at least 1 x [email protected] , a Series 3 mono is 1x [email protected], a Profile Ultra Sub amp is 1x [email protected]
Plus they are sexy, which you said you wanted for your amp display.


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Mar 9, 2008)

SPEEDBUILT said:


> What makes you think that Genesis doesn't make a high powered sub amp?
> A DMX bridged is at least 1 x [email protected] , a Series 3 mono is 1x [email protected], a Profile Ultra Sub amp is 1x [email protected]
> Plus they are sexy, which you said you wanted for your amp display.


well, i'd need t0 run 3 12"s sealed to match my front stage. we was thinking 3 idmax's with about 800-1000 watts going to each sub.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

ALL OR NOTHING said:


> well, i'd need t0 run 3 12"s sealed to match my front stage. we was thinking 3 idmax's with about 800-1000 watts going to each sub.


Do you think one LRx 2.9 is going to keep up?


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Mar 9, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> Do you think one LRx 2.9 is going to keep up?


yep.... 4 id xs 69's in the front with horns. that's almost 250 watts going to each 6X9... not including the lrx smaller version amp for the horns...


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, I use a Lrx2.9 for my mid bass, and a 5.1k for the mids, tweets and subs. Seems to work pretty good for me.


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Mar 9, 2008)

hmmm... nice gear. sooo... how do you like those legadia 8"s? unfortunently, i've had too many well respected competitors pull me away from mr. buwalda's product...


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I absolutely love them. I would not consider anything else if you have the room for them. I turn my subs either all the way down, or off because the L8's play so low and sound so good I don't want anything else to color their sound. Get some, you won't regret it.


----------



## Et Cetera (Jul 28, 2006)

Guys do yourselves a favor and ABX the Audison LRx amps with an equivaent Genesis Profile series amp. I can tell you the Genesis will kick em off your list forever. Don't fall for the specs on the Audison amps, they are highly over rated.


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Mar 9, 2008)

Et Cetera said:


> Guys do yourselves a favor and ABX the Audison LRx amps with an equivaent Genesis Profile series amp. I can tell you the Genesis will kick em off your list forever. Don't fall for the specs on the Audison amps, they are highly over rated.


hmmm... never heard that. would like to hear more about you're accusations against Audison. not being a smartass either, just wanna know the facts.

thanx


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Mar 9, 2008)

foosman 100 said:


> I absolutely love them. I would not consider anything else if you have the room for them. I turn my subs either all the way down, or off because the L8's play so low and sound so good I don't want anything else to color their sound. Get some, you won't regret it.


i see you're running 4" midranges with those L8's. i'm sure it sounds very nice in a 3-way. however, the L8's would sound terrible in a 2-way paired up with some horns. they don't play high enough. also, i know for a fact they sound hell with horns. a highly reputable sq competitor that visits this site from time to time tested the L8's. trust me i had my heart set on those L8's until i listened to them myself.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Can't say about that, perhaps you ought to contact Scott and see what he has to say. In my 3 way they are great. How high do you need them to play??


----------



## zero7404 (Jan 31, 2008)

that's a nice setup with the 2.9 and 5.1.

i just got a 5.1 and it sounds fabulous. problem is i want 2 more channels but without the bulk of adding a 2.9....

i guess when it's time to buy the new M3 (11 speaker locations), i can get another 5.1K and use both.....


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

I have 4 I am selling and not becuase I did not like them I loved them. I just have to support another company at this time.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=392793&posted=1#post392793


----------

